# USSR " The Whipping Boy "



## thirteenknots (Apr 27, 2022)

USSR has been NATO's/Democrats ( Adam Schiff come to mind? )  " Whipping Boy " until they are 
provoked into using the bottom row. Think about THAT !


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 27, 2022)

Good point!
They might use nukes so NATO and the west should allow them to take as much of eastern Europe as they want.
Finland & Sweden should just surrender to Putin now and let's give half of Germany back to Russia too.


----------



## thirteenknots (Apr 27, 2022)

Just to reaffirm:

USSR = " Whipping Boy "


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 27, 2022)

thirteenknots said:


> Just to reaffirm:
> 
> USSR = " Whipping Boy "


Putin is to blame. 
I don't see mass graves in St. Petersburg....
Russia is the ONLY country threatening the use of nukes.
Just to affirm...fuck Putin!


----------



## thirteenknots (Apr 27, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Putin is to blame. *Correct.*
> I don't see mass graves in St. Petersburg....*No we don't.*
> Russia is the ONLY country threatening the use of nukes.* Yes, at present. But don't forget Iran's agenda....*
> Just to affirm...fuck Putin! *He is a filthy F,n Thug. Yes he is.*


Whether they ( USSR ) are complicit or are being goaded, the 
United States/EU/NWO + ( Deep State Dem/Rhinos ) are taunting
the F,n thug Putin to use a Nuke so they can respond " In Kind ".

This I feel will be done this summer at some point to nullify the 
United States Mid-terms and create another scenario the scumbags
in Washington DC can easily exploit to terminate the Nov Mid-term elections. 

So far my track record is spot on, nothing to proud of at all.


----------

